# Help me find a name for this creation.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2004)

Shortly after marrying my wife 27 years ago, she introduced me to a dish she called Ralph.  It was absolutely great.  I wasn't much of a cook then, though I had a stron desire to learn.  This recipe goes as follows"

1 foil pack of Lipton's Chicken Noodle Soup
1 lb. ground beef, cooked and drained
2 stalks of celery, washed and sliced
1/2 onion, chopped coarsely
1 cup white rice
3 cups water

Combine all ingredients together in a sauce-pot.  Bring to a boil.  Cover and reduce heat to a low simmer.  Cook for forty minutes.

I'm not sure why I can get away with this recipe.  It tastes amazing.  And yet, it's made with a run-of-the-mill soup.  It got its name because my Mother-In-Law didn't know what to call it.  So she asked the kids at the dinner table.  Someone said Ralph, and the name stuck.

Oh, and you have to try this stuff.  It's really good.  For a change of pace, I often add thyme or sage to it, and some black pepper (at the plate as my wife can't eat spicey hot things at all).

That's the history.  Now my problem.  Being diabetic, I shy away from processed grains like white rice and the pasta in Lipton's Chicken Soup.  And yet, this stuff tasted so good that I wanted something similar using whole grain products.  So I used whole-grain fettucine, a can of fat-free chicken broth, browned a pound of lean ground beef, and threw it all in a pot.  I also saute'd about 4 oz. of fresh mushrroms in a tbs. of EVOO, with 2 minced cloves of garlic, a half onion, minced,  and a half-tbs. salt.  This also went into the pot.

I then brought it to a low boil, covered, and cooked for twenty minutes.  My wife asked me what I was serving her.  She has so little faith  .  I told her that it has no name.  I served it with steamed cauliflower.  To make this story short, she and I both loved it.  Now it needs a name.  You gotta help me name my new creation.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Oct 8, 2004)

lipton beef?
beef n' lipton?

fettucine n' beef?


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 9, 2004)

Being as the other one was called Ralph, think you should name this one Alice or Norton and keep the family tradition going!  



Good Luck!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Oct 9, 2004)

Call it Weeds Good Stuff......ot just plain Good Stuff.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2004)

Weed's Goodstuff is a bit presumptuous.  I draws too much attention to myself.  I don't think my family would go for it.  But Norton, now their's a name you don't hear every day.  I like it !   Thanks to all of you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2004)

how about carne de ralph, beef norton, or kramden style beef?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2004)

I love them all.  My wife said "How 'bout Loyd?"

I like Loyd.  It makes me think of Loyd's of London.  Besides, who do know named Loyd?  I also love the Norton names suggested.  I may just have to flip a coin to decide this one.  I have another recpe that I modified, that is identical to Ralph, but with beef instead of chicken flavoring.  I'll use Beef Norton for the one and Loyd for my newest recipe.

Thanks guys and gals.  You've given me what I needed.


----------



## joesfolks (Oct 9, 2004)

Call it Soo Stew!! :roll:


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 9, 2004)

homemade hamburger helper


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 9, 2004)

Let me get this straight.  Ralph is the name given the dish by a bunch of kids, correct?  Imagining what the dish looks like, I don't think Ralph is actually a name, but more a verb.   :twisted:


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 9, 2004)

i was thinking the same thing psiguy


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2004)

I still cook a dish I learned to make as a Boy Scout on a camping trip.  It's called glop because that's the sound it makes when it hits the plate.

I see no reason to change the name, unless it's Boeuf au champignon ala Campbells.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 10, 2004)

LOL Psiguy.  However, the dish doesn't look that bad and tastes really good (now how that happens when using such ingredients as Lipton's Chicken Soup and hamburger...) .  As the old comercial used to say, "Try it.  You'll like it."

I promise that you won't "Thought I was gonna die".  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 11, 2004)

When my kids were little I made up a recipe that till this day is called Stuff. Its a family favorite. I make several variations of Stuff.


----------



## luvs (Oct 11, 2004)

call it,
 Company's Not-a-'comin


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I guess it is kind of like my mom's snack mix that we call 'Goop'. No holiday or gathering is complete without a batch of GOOP!

How 'bout Boeuf Stracciatelli (Beef Rags)?


----------



## Lifter (Oct 14, 2004)

HMMM!

A christening challenge that sounds interesting!

In keeping with the "Ralph" sound, and the unused names for males today, you might call it "Fred", in like "God is Dead", signed Fred...."Fred is dead", signed God...

On the crazier side of "Ralph", and imagining the appearance, you could call it "Up" Chuck...

Recalling my Army days, we called the quebecker and Newfie inspired rations "Mung"...as being westerners, these so-called recipes in a can were pretty hard to imagine "appreciating", but indeed taste like, well, "Mung"...

BTW, "Loyd" is spelt "Lloyd", and "Norton" is an anti-virus system (which I doubt your dish is!)....some more thoughts needed, but lets all keep it up!

Lifter


----------



## tweedee (Oct 14, 2004)

Never heard of it but it sounds like something worth trying


----------



## GaArt (Oct 14, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> HMMM!
> 
> A christening challenge that sounds interesting!
> 
> ...



UP CHUCK>>>>> love it..

There is a place here... by the way it is no longer open.. called  Toss it up.  It was a salad bar...


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

Chicken Noodle Beef.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 15, 2004)

What about Bert?

Or an Indian name like Beef Chunda? LOL

If we'd developed it maybe we'd have called it 
CHUNDA FROM DOWNUNDA...  

BTW It IS very nice.


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

I like that one


----------



## WayneT (Oct 16, 2004)

This is purely said in jest. Ralph is a common name given to dogs. Maybe your kids were trying to tell you something.




*This is Ralph drinking out of Sparky's bowl.*


----------

